#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Εύρεση εργασίας - Επιδοτούμενα προγράμματα >  > > >  >  >  Συνοπτικός οδηγός ελληνικών εργοληπτικών τεχνικών εταιρειών

## Xάρης

Κατά την αναζήτηση εργασίας ίσως να σας φανεί χρήσιμος ο "*Συνοπτικός οδηγός ελληνικών εργοληπτικών τεχνικών εταιρειών*" μια έκδοση του 2010 από τον ΣΑΤΕ.

----------

maximos75

----------


## Civilian

Πιο πρόσφατη έκδοση του καταλόγου θα βρείτε εδώ.

----------

Xάρης

----------


## Xάρης

Εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο εργαλείο για όποιον αναζητά εργασία και όχι μόνο.

----------

